# Rate Zidane Son (Future Mogger ?)



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Warlow (Jul 11, 2021)

nigga already has grey hairs and stubble


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

Warlow said:


> nigga already has grey hairs and stubble


Maghrebi/Berber genetics make you already High T at 9 year old


----------



## Lmao (Jul 11, 2021)

Def tbh. He already jaw angularity mogs the average adult male. His eye shape also seems to be quite good too, but he needs to be on finasteride since his 18th birthday tbh considering his fathers balding genes


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Def tbh. He already jaw angularity mogs the average adult male. His eye shape also seems to be quite good too, but he needs to be on finasteride since his 18th birthday tbh considering his fathers balding genes


True 
He will get the knife stab baldness


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Jul 11, 2021)

he is already a mogger
Mogs @Haven the turkroach subhuman to hell and back


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 11, 2021)

now that's how a nine year old should look like


----------



## Hot Neighbourhood (Jul 11, 2021)

if he doesnt go bald like zidane... giga chad mogger.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> he is already a mogger
> Mogs @Haven the turkroach subhuman to hell and back


Dangerously based


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 11, 2021)

Brutal bideltoid
Its over


----------



## Haven (Jul 11, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> he is already a mogger
> Mogs @Haven the turkroach subhuman to hell and back


I mog him to hell


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

Haven said:


> I mog him to hell


Huge Cope
He mogs you


----------



## Haven (Jul 11, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Maghrebi/Berber genetics make you already incel at 9 year old


----------



## Haven (Jul 11, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Huge Cope
> He mogs you


 cope more


----------



## FascisstChad (Jul 11, 2021)

Unreal. High T mogger. He’s going to fuck every hot chick at school.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

Haven said:


> cope more


@buckchadley31 
Look at his cope


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

Haven said:


> I mog him to hell


Berberid chads mog 
Keep coping subhuman


----------



## FascisstChad (Jul 11, 2021)

His only real flaw is his philtrum, it’s way too long.


----------



## Haven (Jul 11, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Berberid chads mog
> Keep coping subhuman





sure


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

Haven said:


> View attachment 1220608
> sure


Im 35 % and still mog you fucking maggot 
Keep jerking about BWC you are ethnic


----------



## Haven (Jul 11, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Im 35 % and still mog you fucking maggot
> Keep jerking about BWC you are ethnic


Sure bro you mog me lmao


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

Haven said:


> View attachment 1220608
> sure


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

Haven said:


> Sure bro you mog me lmao
> View attachment 1220624


Yeah 
Even when im fat


----------



## Haven (Jul 11, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> View attachment 1220621
> View attachment 1220623
> 
> Mogged


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

Haven said:


> View attachment 1220627


Keeo barking 
Berberid mog


----------



## Haven (Jul 11, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Keeo barking
> Berberid mog


Lets do a mog battle  dude seriously you think berberid( cow looking phenothyoe) mogs the gigachad phenothype


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

Haven said:


> Lets do a mog battle  dude seriously you think berberid( cow looking phenothyoe) mogs the gigachad phenothype


>gigachad 





Cope turanid is normie at best and too feminine


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 11, 2021)

Haven said:


> I mog him to hell


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 11, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> View attachment 1220621
> View attachment 1220623


Turanid skull mogs the Berberid tho


----------



## ilyess (Jul 11, 2021)

This and the statue of being the son of zidane fucking instant slayer


----------



## justadude (Jul 11, 2021)

if my 9 year old doesnt looks like this im strangling him and trying again


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 11, 2021)

justadude said:


> if my 9 year old doesnt looks like this im strangling him and trying again


jfl did you look like this at the age of 9? if you didn't don't expect much from your son


----------



## justadude (Jul 11, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> jfl did you look like this at the age of 9? if you didn't don't expect much from your son


no i was a fat fuck


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 11, 2021)

justadude said:


> no i was a fat fuck


Your son will also be a fat fuck, can't blame him tho for he inherited it lol


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Turanid skull mogs the Berberid tho


Im just saying this for shuting the other coon BWC worshiper cuck


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Turanid skull mogs the Berberid tho


How ?
Berberid has Taller Jaws/Chins and stronger Browridges


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> How ?
> Berberid has Taller Jaws/Chins and stronger Browridges


meant the skull circumference


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Im just saying this for shuting the other coon BWC worshiper cuck


man what a cuck jfl at his powertrip for te past 2 days. lmao


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 12, 2021)

Future mogger indeed.


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 12, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Brutal bideltoid
> Its over


Is it too narrow? He has great face bones at least.


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 12, 2021)

His dad doesn't have that good of a body/bone structure either and thanks to estrogenerationization, he won't be as masculine as him.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> meant the skull circumference


Dont thint it matter that much and having a defined skull is better than round


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Dont thint it matter that much and having a defined skull is better than round


Nonetheless it should be larger then a females


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 12, 2021)

He will go bald like his father


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Nonetheless it should be larger then a females


All males do this tho


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> All males do this tho


Most males do


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 12, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> Is it too narrow? He has great face bones at least


Yeah jk he is so young 
He most likely will be a bone mogger when he grows up (by looking at his face) and his frame will increase too


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

looks chadlite

zidanes wife isnt even hot, weird


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> looks chadlite
> 
> zidanes wife isnt even hot, weird


Because Zidane is gigamogger and his wife is still gl


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Because Zidane is gigamogger and his wife is still gl


he doesnt look like zidane


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

this guy fucks zidanes wife


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> he doesnt look like zidane


He does 
They have similar ratios and eye areas/Chin/Cheekbones


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> this guy fucks zidanes wife



Its his son retarded nigger


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Its his son retarded nigger


looks exactly like the kid

the kid has short skull, zidane has tall skull

how did they have same ratios?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

@Maesthetic 

zidane has two subhuman sons, how?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> looks exactly like the kid
> 
> the kid has short skull, zidane has tall skull
> 
> how did they have same ratios?


Because its a kid 
Tall skull is a dimorphic trait that come with age


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> @Maesthetic
> 
> zidane has two subhuman sons, how?
> View attachment 1221755
> View attachment 1221757


Left is HTN
Right is normie


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Left is HTN
> Right is normie


this curry looking ass isnt htn


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

Newone said:


> this curry looking ass isnt htn
> 
> View attachment 1221766


He is


----------



## coolguy1 (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


>



Mogs most people on the forum already


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 12, 2021)

Good base and seems to have very good potential to become a future mogger


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> He is


cope harder


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jul 26, 2021)

Elite genes


----------

